
Google paid its self-driving car boss $120M – and then he left for Uber - arcanus
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/03/waymos-uber-lawsuit-reveals-anthony-levandowskis-120m-pay.html
======
DigitalSea
Wow, Anthony Levandowski sounds like a real classy guy. The side-projects and
conflicts of interest, plus waiting for his payout before disclosing Waymo
really show that Levandowski lacks integrity and most likely did steal
technology (to what extent, we'll eventually find out). This does not bode so
well for Uber or Anthony. The evidence seems to be adding up and we don't even
have the full picture or evidence yet.

